# Bobcat Cages - Who makes the best bobcat cage?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I would like to hear from other cage trappers out here and see what their opinion is on WHO makes the BEST bobcat cage? I own cages from Small, Lawing and Schroeder and I feel like I have formed an opinion about all of them. Honestly the cages from Lawing are winning my vote right now.... after catching a lion in Small's cages i've decided I never want that to happen again, and a smaller cage would have to be the way to go. I don't think that would be an issue with Lawing's or Schroeder's cages.

What about drop door (guillotine) vs a swing down or garage door style cage? I guess different designs would have their respectable places depending on your state and climate but I would like to hear from other cage trappers.

Thoughts?


----------

